# Gewinnschreiben der Fa. Elektro-u.Haushalt Großh./ EuroBus



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

wir haben jetzt schon ein Erinnerungsschreiben erhalten. Wir sollen doch die Karte ausgefüllt zurückschicken, damit "alles weitere bereitgestellt werden kann"!! 
Uns war schon beim 1. Schreiben klar, dass es sich hier etwas faul ist.
Aber der Tipp, die Karte unausgefüllt und unfrankiert  zurückzuschicken, ist eine gute Idee! Wir werden gleich beide Karten in den Briefkasten werfen!
Es ist echt ein Hammer, dass man gegen solche unseriösen Machen-schaften nicht vorgehen kann!


----------



## SEP (26 September 2005)

Hier geht's weiter - bitte nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Thread öffnen. _ - modaction.sep_


----------

